# your go to lure..pan fish



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I am currently stuck on Hali jig's tipped with minnows or wax worms for pan fish and perch. Whats your go to ?


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

Demon glow and a red spike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KCQ0613 (Jan 4, 2012)

Marmooska jig head tipped with waxworks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Pink n white marmoos with three pink spikes. Come on new ice! Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmwall24 (Feb 17, 2011)

Pink Ratso, with or without waxies.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Red and white glow fiskas jigs tipped with spikes. Love those tungsten jigs. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Copper through hole 3mm fiskas


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Glow green ratso with spike or waxie. Hands down my number 1. I read an article a few yrs back, where the author stated he kept a "top 10 box" that only held his top ten lures at any given point in time. Lures can move in and out, mr ratso has never moved out of mine. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

Love my firetiger hali, usually have that on one rod and a swedish pimple on another. Pink swedish pimple has been killing the crappie for me this year. Usually like to have a tungsten teardrop on a third rod ready to go as well. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

what size ratso's do you guys use? 1/50 or 1/32


----------



## Duck madness (Nov 13, 2006)

MDH said:


> Red and white glow fiskas jigs tipped with spikes. Love those tungsten jigs.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I second that!! It's a Deadly combination


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Ficious "Glow Bug Eye" or a little black ant jig both tipped with a waxie or spike for gills.


----------



## Shaun Roggenbuck (Oct 23, 2012)

Silver with a red bead kens hook. Gotta support the family company 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweedish pimple tipped with a jensen egg.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

skamaniac said:


> what size ratso's do you guys use? 1/50 or 1/32


I had to look it up. Lol. I knew my fav is #8 but didnt know that is 1/50. But i use #6 often as well(1/32). I dont even think i own any #10s


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aprivateye (Jan 23, 2013)

Lindy Ice worms.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Gold tear drop and 2-3 spikes depending on the size of the hook. All my best bluegill days have been with that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

1 - perch colored tungston jig/red spike
2- red/white back k&e #10 with waxie
3 - small gold sweedish pimple/perch eye


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

White body pinkhead fatboy tipped with waxies and colored spikes.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

River tested emerald shiner with red bead. (It's my own color)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

